# My HT and LR equipment list



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

*Home Theater*

HR20-700 (Directv HD-DVR).
Sony DVPNC85HB 5-disc upconverting DVD player 
Panasonic BD35 Blu Ray player
Pioneer Elite VSX-03TXH Receiver.
Panasonic AE700U Projector 
Carada Brilliant White 126" screen. 
Axiom speakers ( M22ti fronts, VP150 center, QS8 sides and QS4 rears ) 
SVS PB12-ISD/2 Subwoofer. 
Sony SLV-695HF VCR. 
Belkin 1500VA UPS.

*Living Room*

HR21-100 (Directv HD-DVR)
HR21-700 (Directv HD-DVR) 
JVC XV-BP1 Blu Ray player 
Mitsubishi 65837 DLP HDTV 
Sony SLV-695HF VCR 
Sony STR-DE945 receiver 
Klipsch Quintet speakers 
Klipsch KSW-12 Subwoofer . 
Power Sentry 1000VA UPS unit.
WD HDTV (and two 1TB WDHD's) 
Channel Plus 5425 Modulator - Distributes DVR's and WD HDTV to every other TV (7) in the house.


----------

